# USFL 2.0- Season starts on April 16th, 2022



## Wazzupnerds (Jan 25, 2022)

While it has been rumored for a while, the USFL is back and will be playing with 8 teams. 


North: Pittsburgh, Michigan (Detroit), Philly, New Jersey

South: Birmingham, New Orleans, Tampa Bay, Houston 

Fox and NBC will be broadcasting games.


----------



## Absolutego (Jan 25, 2022)

As much as I want a spring football league to succeed and force the NFL to act competitive, playing everything in AL is a non-starter and the XFL looks both better funded and better poised to succeed long term.


----------



## Wazzupnerds (Jan 25, 2022)

Absolutego said:


> As much as I want a spring football league to succeed and force the NFL to act competitive, playing everything in AL is a non-starter and the XFL looks both better funded and better poised to succeed long term.


As an AL resident, rude

but the league is owned by Fox, so I am sure they at least play a full season.


----------



## Absolutego (Jan 25, 2022)

Wazzupnerds said:


> As an AL resident, rude
> 
> but the league is owned by Fox, so I am sure they at least play a full season.


Nothing against AL, it's just hard for a new league to build up hometown fandoms when all their fans have to drive/fly to a different state to even see them play.


----------



## iNEEDthatMoney (Jan 25, 2022)

Absolutego said:


> As much as I want a spring football league to succeed and force the NFL to act competitive, playing everything in AL is a non-starter and the XFL looks both better funded and better poised to succeed long term.



The remaints of the XFL should just merge with what they have left with the USFL.


----------



## Goyaanisqatsi (Jan 25, 2022)

XFL 2.0 proved that a spring league could be entertaining and work. Like previously mentioned, it's going to be hard to succeed though with teams unable to build a natural and local fanbase outside of the Birmingham team.

I'm just holding out that the XFL can somehow come back next year and get some of that momentum back. I think they'll be better off having all their teams in places with no NFL presence or places like D.C. and New York City, where their namesakes in the NFL don't actually play.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jan 25, 2022)

>sportsball


----------



## Absolutego (Jan 25, 2022)

Epic Fail Man said:


> >sportsball


 Yes you're very witty and original, thank you for your input


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jan 25, 2022)

Absolutego said:


> Yes you're very witty and original, thank you for your input


cringe


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jan 25, 2022)

The sportsball market is already pretty saturated in Birmingham; whatever's left after the big clubs play gets picked up by the Barons or UAB.  But it's not surprising, seeing as how they still gotta pay the bills.


----------



## Testacles Maximus (Jan 25, 2022)

Better luck this time around.


----------



## Wazzupnerds (Jan 25, 2022)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Better luck this time around.


considering the fox money, I think they do


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Jan 25, 2022)

How will Trump tank this?


----------



## Bloodfeast Island Man (Jan 26, 2022)

Absolutego said:


> As much as I want a spring football league to succeed and force the NFL to act competitive, playing everything in AL is a non-starter and the XFL looks both better funded and better poised to succeed long term.


Playing all the games in Birmingham is only temporary.  They've signed on to a 3-year commitment on this deal.  They're expecting to have all teams play on their respective home fields by year 3.



Goyaanisqatsi said:


> XFL 2.0 proved that a spring league could be entertaining and work. Like previously mentioned, it's going to be hard to succeed though with teams unable to build a natural and local fanbase outside of the Birmingham team.
> 
> I'm just holding out that the XFL can somehow come back next year and get some of that momentum back. I think they'll be better off having all their teams in places with no NFL presence or places like D.C. and New York City, where their namesakes in the NFL don't actually play.


The AAF was pretty cool as well but that was a complete embarrassment.



Pocket Dragoon said:


> The sportsball market is already pretty saturated in Birmingham; whatever's left after the big clubs play gets picked up by the Barons or UAB.  But it's not surprising, seeing as how they still gotta pay the bills.


While I think it would have been better for teams to play at their home stadiums, if they were having getting contracts secured, I see this as a smart alternative.  The state of Alabama can not possibly ever have enough football.  I think the Birmingham metro market had the highest viewer ratings for the AAF and XFL.  It'll encourage more people in the primary viewer market to go and build hype for the future.  

Here's the original article I had come up on my feed regarding this.  I had this article come up today but I haven't finished it. I figured I'd include in case anyone else wants some new reading material in the bathroom.


----------



## Wazzupnerds (Jan 27, 2022)

Final 2 coaches are announced:

Jeff Fisher leads the Panthers

Larry Fedora leads the Breakers


----------

